# Needle Timing, Hesston 4590



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Had stuffer forks jump time and hit the plunger knives yesterday. Manual was not much help because stuffer forks were so far in front of the plunger that It took more then just adjusting a link at a time. Then could not get needles timed, worked for hours on it. At what point of the plunger stroke, i.e. power or retreat are you suppossed to be measuring needle clearence? I have done this several times in the past on other balers but never did it like the manual suggested, which was remove knotter drive chain, adjust needles, then put chain on. I guess then I got all confused and could not figure anything else out. Happened yesterday on a custom job and had to hire a neighbor to come in and bale the remainder 700 bales.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

hayray, stuffer timing must be timed to the plunger knives(no less than 1/4" clearance between your knife and stuffer fingers)before adjusting the needle timing. After your stuffer is timed you can check needle timing by tripping the knotter to tie position then turn flyweel clockwise as seen from direction of travel until knotter clutch engages continue to turn flyweel until tips of the needles are even with the bottom surface of the plunger knife mount. The distance must be 1-1/2 to 2-1/4" for twine tie or 2.4-3.9" for wire tie. If you are out of tolerance remove the knotter chain and rotate flywheel until you are within tolerance and install chain. Then do what I do and say how easy that was no way I can forget. Then wake up next morning clue less.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks River Rat. Got if figured out. It helps if I look at the diagrahm in the manual correctly. I did not see the difference between the knife mount and the front edge of the knives. Great weather for the first time here this summer, going to be using it for the next 5 days.


----------

